# Anyone else having problems with Boveda Packs not lasting



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't know if it is the low humidity or cold weather here in Pennsylvania, but my Boveda packs don't seem to be lasting very long in my coolers and humidors. Seems it is only around a month until they get hard and need replaced. We keep the home temperature between 68-70 and indoor humidity is around 31-36 on most days.

Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Mine are going out even quicker than that. But I also have a cheap humidor so that probably why.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

mine go about 6-8 weeks between charges. I'm using the 65s and 62s


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm glad it isn't just me. 

This weather is eating them alive, even in my wineadors and I have all holes plugged. I can't recharge them fast enough it seems and I have roughly 20 of the things I think.


----------



## Ricardo- (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't have a problem. They last months. I have 4-6 in each humidor. Just recently started charging them. 

Similar conditions in my house in Ohio. I guess my cheap humidors seals are good.


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

I use 2 75rh packs in each humidor to help the 65s. Makes them go about 14-18 weeks without charging


----------



## rjwillow (Jan 15, 2014)

All mine are going strong and my oldest one is from thanksgiving.
A couple of thing that help me are:
1- I use at least "one too many" over the recommended..
2- In 2 of my humis, I have an alternate source of humidification. In my 125ct I have 2 extra drymistat 70% tubes in addition to my 69% bovedas as it has a lot of glass. In a 100 ct, I have 4 65% bovedas and the original rectangle block humidifier with the foam replaced with beads. I touch that up every few weeks.
I do recharge my bovedas and have been doing that way before I had humis. I use them for guitar and woodworking repair and have bovedas from 45% to 84%.
The 45% pack goes stiff in a week inside a guitar. When it was new, it lasted a month or more. In the winter, maybe 3 weeks. But I have them constantly charging so it's not a big deal. So yes, the winter is taking a toll. But if you are only getting a month out of fresh packs, I'd check your humis for leaks... or see if the location in the house is less than ideal (near a heat duct or in sunlight). Even so... If you set up a little charging Tupperware, you can rotate a few sets as needed. If I were to do a cooler, I would probably just skip right to beads or KL rather than deal with 6-10 bovedas that would be required....
Have fun
rich


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

I bought a box of twelve at the tail end of January and just this week recharged two that were just the slightest bit crunchy.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

defetis said:


> I use 2 75rh packs in each humidor to help the 65s. Makes them go about 14-18 weeks without charging


Wait I thought you shouldn't use different Boveda in a humidor. 
Do you just keep them inside to charge?


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

I have had the same ones for over a year with no recharging but i also use kitty littler with them


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Wait I thought you shouldn't use different Boveda in a humidor.
> Do you just keep them inside to charge?


I keep them in to help the 65s last longer


----------



## rjwillow (Jan 15, 2014)

Yup... heard the same thing... also not to mix with other media/humidification. But they also say toss them after 3 months. 
If it works, it works...
later
rich


Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Wait I thought you shouldn't use different Boveda in a humidor.
> Do you just keep them inside to charge?


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

rjwillow said:


> Yup... heard the same thing... also not to mix with other media/humidification. But they also say toss them after 3 months.
> If it works, it works...
> later
> rich


I guess so. As soon as I took my 70 tubes out the humidity dropped. I think I should put them back in then.


----------



## danmdevries (Jan 31, 2014)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Wait I thought you shouldn't use different Boveda in a humidor.
> Do you just keep them inside to charge?


Throw in a higher RH pack for supplemental humidification. Higher RH pack will deplete while lower RH pack recharges.

I tossed a Xikar gel jar in my desktop because the beads were drying out quite quickly.


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

D307P said:


> I don't know if it is the low humidity or cold weather here in Pennsylvania, but my Boveda packs don't seem to be lasting very long in my coolers and humidors. Seems it is only around a month until they get hard and need replaced. We keep the home temperature between 68-70 and indoor humidity is around 31-36 on most days.
> 
> Anyone else having this problem?


Hey Dave, there's a rumor going around that I'm the Business Development Director at Boveda. First, thank you and everyone else, too, for your business. This winter has been especially brutal. I usually don't need to change my own Boveda more than once a winter, but I have this year. My suggestion will sound outrageously simple, but it's one that's often overlooked. Since it's impossible for Boveda to humidify higher than the RH on the pack, use more than the minimum 1 per 25 cigar capacity we recommend. When you have more of them working together, they work more efficiently and last longer, so you still never buy more than you need to and will often buy slightly less over time because the extra horsepower handles the climate even better. Again, thank you all for your business, let me know when I can be more help. Cheers! Charlie


----------

